# Flyfishing the Clinton?



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone have any lucky catching Steelies on the fly lately? Thinking of hitting the river a day or two this week...


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Just a follow up... Red egg patterns wer getting nibbles or maybe it was the various stonefly nymphs I had tied above them? All I know for sure was the line went untouched with yellow or green eggs.

Got one fish within ten feet of... my feet. I've heard this called "a long distance release". 

Air was 39F, and the water was 42F upstream from Ryan Road, and plenty deep. Wading was precarious, at best.


----------



## LSC Punk (Feb 10, 2008)

Eggs have been the bread winners all fall/winter for me...then again they usually are no matter the time of year.


----------

